# Depositar a importância



## babelónica

Hola, estoy traduciendo un contrato y me encuentro con esta frase:

_*O interessado já requereu o respectivo diploma e depositou a importância correspondente aos preparos.*_

Es relativa a una persona que se ha licenciado y que ha solicitado su diploma. No entiendo lo que significa la frase a partir de depositou.

Mi intento: El interesado ya solicitó el respectivo diploma y depositou a importancia correspondiente aos preparos.

Please, help. ¿Cómo se traduce esto al castellano?

Gracias mil


----------



## patriota

Ele já fez o pagamento do custo do diploma. Veja o significado de _importância_ nessa frase:


			
				Aulete said:
			
		

> 4. Bras. Quantia em dinheiro; SOMA; TOTAL: _A loja devolveu toda a importância paga_.


----------



## babelónica

Entiendo patriota, se refiere a *importe*, en Español. 

Muchísimas gracias, no lo veía. 

Y entiendo que *preparos *se refiere a *preparativos*, no?


----------



## Carfer

babelónica said:


> Y entiendo que *preparos *se refiere a *preparativos*, no?



_'Preparos_' são pagamentos que se fazem adiantadamente por conta do custo final do documento (ou por conta das custas finais do processo, nos países onde ainda existem).


----------



## patriota

Entendo "preparos" na frase como simplesmente "preparativos", o ato de preparar o diploma (reunir as informações necessárias, imprimi-lo, obter as assinaturas necessárias etc.).

No Brasil, temos outros nomes para o que Carfer descreveu: "adiantamento", "1ª parcela do pagamento"...


----------



## babelónica

Puede ser un adelanto, entonces?

Sería así: *El interesado ya solicitó el respectivo diploma y depositó el importe correspondiente al adelanto.*

¿Tiene sentido?


----------



## patriota

Posso estar enganado, mas entendo que o valor completo já foi pago. Veja o que publiquei instantes antes que você. ^


----------



## babelónica

Sí, realmente, si vuelvo a leer la frase, a mí también me parece que se refiera más a que ha pagado las tasas (de secretaría o lo que sea) para que le preparen y entreguen el título. En España lo hacemos igual, de hecho, yo estoy esperando un título por el que ya pagué... y hace bastante.  

Entonces, sería así: *El interesado ya solicitó el respectivo diploma y depositó el importe correspondiente para su preparación.* ¿correcto?


(O mejor, modifico: *El interesado ya solicitó el respectivo diploma y depositó el importe correspondiente para su expedición* En España decimos expedición de títulos.)


----------



## patriota

Sim, também temos "expedições" de diplomas. 


			
				Site da FEA-USP said:
			
		

> O aluno que completou o número total de créditos exigidos para o seu curso de graduação na FEA deve seguir os seguintes passos para a expedição do diploma:



A lei brasileira proíbe a cobrança dessa taxa, mas as faculdades podem "vender" a opção de um papel especial, moldura etc.


----------



## babelónica

Muchas gracias!
Qué útiles sois, coñe!! jajaja


----------



## Carfer

patriota said:


> Entendo "preparos" na frase como simplesmente "preparativos", o ato de preparar o diploma (reunir as informações necessárias, imprimi-lo, obter as assinaturas necessárias etc.).
> 
> No Brasil, temos outros nomes para o que Carfer descreveu: "adiantamento", "1ª parcela do pagamento"...



Olhe que não, patriota. O significado de '_preparo_' no âmbito administrativo e judicial do Brasil é o mesmo que em Portugal. Também em Portugal um leigo pode dizer '_adiantamento', '1ª parcela do pagamento_' etc., mas o nome técnico desse pagamento, num e noutro país, é '_preparo_'. Que os preparos, hoje em dia, sejam quase sempre equivalentes ao custo final, especialmente quando se trata da emissão de documentos simples por razões de desburocratização e simplificação administrativa, é uma tendência geral que não altera o conceito. Aliás, qual seria a necessidade de fazer referência à recolha e preparação dos documentos? Não são sempre indispensáveis? Algum documento pode ser emitido sem elas? Contudo, a referência ao depósito da importância dos preparos, entendidos como pagamento, já tem sentido porque é uma condição da emissão do documento. Se o preparo não foi feito, então o diploma não pode ser emitido. Menciona-se o depósito do preparo para legitimar a emissão, demonstrando o cumprimento de uma exigência legal.     
Veja: 


> Do Aulete:
> *preparo*
> Quantia que a pessoa interessada no seguimento de uma causa deposita antecipadamente nas mãos do escrivão para pagamento das custas.





> O Conselho da Magistratura do Tribunal de Justiça de Santa Catarina, considerando o exposto nos autos do Pedido de Providências n. 2013.900032-6,
> 
> RESOLVE:
> ....
> "Art. 1o O valor inicial das *custas de preparo* e das despesas relativas a recursos em geral no Tribunal de Justiça, para efeito do disposto no art. 511 do Código de Processo Civil, é fixado em R$ 375,00 (trezentos e setenta e cinco reais).
> § 1º O *valor do preparo* acima estabelecido aplica-se aos recursos afetos à Lei n. 9.099, de 26 de setembro de 1995, inclusive para os fins do parágrafo único do art. 54, da mesma lei.
> § 2º No caso de recursos dirigidos ao Tribunal Regional Federal da 4ª Região, o *valor do preparo* será de 50% (cinqüenta por cento) daquele fixado no _caput_ deste artigo.
> § 3º As diferenças que vierem a ser apuradas serão compensadas ao final."
> http://busca.tjsc.jus.br/buscatextu...se=&excluir=&qualquer=&prox1=&prox2=&proxc=



Agora, olhe para este artigo do Regimento Interno do Tribunal de Justiça de Goiás e diga-me se '_preparo_' no sentido de '_preparação_' faria aí algum sentido. Então os processos criminais ou em que sejam parte órfãos, por exemplo, não precisariam de preparação? E aqueles em que é parte a Fazenda Pública só seriam "_preparados_" 'a final'(!!)? E nos recursos para o Supremo, a preparação seria feita "perante" (não pela) Secretaria do Tribunal? Seria então o recorrente quem faria a preparação e ainda por cima pagaria por isso?


> Art. 143. Excetuam-se da exigência do preparo:
> I - os processos criminais, salvo os iniciados mediante queixa, nos quais será devido o preparo, se não ocorrem as hipóteses de pobreza prevista no Código de Processo Penal, e de ação privada subsidiária;
> II - os processos em que os recorrentes gozarem do benefício da justiça gratuita;
> III - os processo de falência e concordata preventiva, que poderão ser preparados em qualquer tempo;
> IV - os processos em que for recorrente a Fazenda Pública, estadual ou municipal, os quais serão preparados a final;
> V - os processo em que for recorrente o Ministério Público;
> VI - os processos em que forem recorrentes órfãos, interditos ou ausentes.
> Art. 144. Tratando-se de recurso interposto para o Supremo Tribunal Federal, o preparo será obrigatoriamente feito perante a Secretaria do Tribunal de Justiça, no prazo de dez dias.
> § 1º A conta será feita no prazo improrrogável de três dias pelo funcionário da Secretaria designado, correndo, da devolução dos autos, o prazo para o seu pagamento.
> http://www.tjgo.jus.br/docs/publicacoes/regimentos/regimento.pdf



Estou-lhe a dar exemplos de processos judiciais porque são os mais fáceis de encontrar na net. Mas pode ter a certeza de que o termo também se usa, com o mesmo significado, no âmbito administrativo (como é o caso da emissão de um diploma) ou no notarial. No que me toca, não tenho qualquer dúvida de que, neste contexto, _'preparo_' é um pagamento e não os preparativos para a emissão do diploma.


----------



## babelónica

Entonces, Carfer, tú piensas que es más acertado mi primer intento? : *El interesado ya solicitó el respectivo diploma y depositó el importe correspondiente al adelanto*


----------



## Carfer

babelónica said:


> Entonces, Carfer, tú piensas que es más acertado mi primer intento? : *El interesado ya solicitó el respectivo diploma y depositó el importe correspondiente al adelanto*



A ideia de '_preparo_', como resulta do próprio termo, é a de '_avanço', 'adiantamento_'. Contudo, não te sei dizer qual o termo correspondente em espanhol. Tenho uma vaga ideia de já ter tropeçado nele, mas não me ocorre de momento e até posso estar enganado. É que não encontro rasto de pagamentos antecipados ou de pagamentos por conta de despesas e custas na lei de processo espanhola. Pode ser ignorância minha, como também pode ser uma coisa antiga, tal como sucede em Portugal, onde também já não há preparos na ordem judicial (há taxas de justiça, correspondente à vossa _'tasa judicial_', que o PP recentemente introduziu, e custas), pelo que receio que não haja correspondente espanhol. Aparentemente, o termo sobrevive no direito brasileiro. Ou seja, se não tenho dúvidas quanto ao significado neste texto concreto, não estou em condições de te dar equivalentes que possas usar com segurança na tua tradução. Infelizmente, as traduções de textos jurídicos têm destas coisas...


----------



## babelónica

Pregunté al cliente y me dijeron esto:

Preparos” neste caso são mesmo os preparativos, ou seja, o trabalho de emissão do diploma. O interessado fez o pagamento referente à emissão do diploma. Creio que o melhor será mesmo usar “…*el importe correspondiente a la preparación*”, mas confirme se fica correto em espanhol, pois não domino a língua espanhola.

Así que lo dejé así. 

Muchas gracias igualmente, me resultan de mucha ayuda.


----------



## Carfer

babelónica said:


> Pregunté al cliente y me dijeron esto:
> 
> Preparos” neste caso são mesmo os preparativos, ou seja, o trabalho de emissão do diploma. O interessado fez o pagamento referente à emissão do diploma. Creio que o melhor será mesmo usar “…*el importe correspondiente a la preparación*”, mas confirme se fica correto em espanhol, pois não domino a língua espanhola.
> 
> Así que lo dejé así.
> 
> Muchas gracias igualmente, me resultan de mucha ayuda.



Podia citar o Luís Sepúlveda e dizer que neste mundo só há dois animais absolutamente teimosos: a mula e eu. No meu caso, porque andei mais anos do que os de vida tem uma mula a lidar com '_preparos_' e teria de já estar muito balhelhas para não saber o que significa o termo quando aposto num documento administrativo. Mas, se o cliente acha que é assim e quer assim, óptimo, resolve-nos uma quantidade de problemas. Não tens que agradecer, dispõe sempre.


----------

